# Stuffed Animal (Cat)



## Ritzpg

Does anyone know of a person/company that would make a stuffed toy animal based a picture of your cat?
I'm going to Greece for ten days in a couple of months, and I know I'll miss Ritz terribly. So, I thought about having a stuffed animal that looks like her made and taking her with me to Ritz so she can see Greece too!
Yeah, crazy cat lady and I admit it. First step....
Thanks.


----------



## asrowley

I went to Toys R Us to buy a black cat that looked like my Gata to have with me here.


----------



## Victoriax

awwww that is a lovely idea,

have any o you thought about having your cat stuffed when he/she passes away???

I wouldnt stuff my babie's when they pass but I think I would keep their ashes inside of a teddybear so that I could cuddle them


----------



## Nan

Victoriax said:


> awwww that is a lovely idea,
> 
> >>have any o you thought about having your cat stuffed when he/she passes away???
> 
> Eww! I think that would be pretty gross! It's hard enough to lose them & to have dead eyes staring at you....no thanks.
> 
> A picture would take up a lot less space in your luggage, and you have the real likeness to remember you cat.


----------



## Victoriax

I agree Nan it would be gross to have your cat stuffed, I was watching a TV programme about this only a few night's ago, very strange


----------



## OctoberinMaine

That's an unusual idea, Ritzpg. Let me know if it works. 

The thing that really helps me when I'm away is to get regular e-mailed updates from Murphy's cat sitter. Who's going to take care of Ritz while you're gone? Maybe that person would write you every day, even if it's something silly and small.


----------



## Jacq

Etsy is the best for stuff like this!

Made with fleece, a real 'plush', albeit somewhat low-quality materials
Tiny, felted, posable. SO CUTE
Huggable 'dolly' type
Photo Pillow

Annnnnd, my favourite! Crocheted or 'amigurumi'


----------



## Ritzpg

Thanks. I'll check out these sites. I know Etsy has some great stuff.
My friend--who rescued Ritz and her litter mates--will be taking care of Ritz. I feed Ritz raw, so that means visiting Ritz twice a day. She knows I'll be worried about Ritz even though she knows that I know Ritz will be in great hands (paws?).
I wouldn't want her ashes in a stuffed animal; however, I have heard of taking the ashes and making jewelry out of them. A company does this--very expensive.


----------

